# beginners luck



## Harlequinne

if i had music in (some note) major or minor.....what restrictions are created?
TTS TTTS is preferred, so is it only when a scale is played that the rules come into play?
......number three>


----------



## Edward Elgar

Harlequinne said:


> what restrictions are created?


When working with any mode you give yourself many restrictions that sometimes interfere with the composition process. Start working with no key and see if you like what you hear. When you've got your creative juices flowing use a key if you feel that way inclined.


----------



## Harlequinne

*i'm not sure that i follow.....*

i was looking at some music .and i thought about the pattern of notes arranged. and i thought "where does the major part fit in?" where are the sharp or flats and how obligatory were they....


----------

